# Army Reserve MP and Reg Force QL3



## garb811 (6 Nov 2008)

The process for Army Primary Reserve MP to attend Reg Force QL3 courses and attain appointment pursuant to Sec 156 of the NDA has been formalized.  If you are a Res MP with recent deployment experience (read Afghanistan), you may be eligible to attend a Reg Force QL3 and attain the appointment with relaxed or waived academic requirements.  You still must attend MPAC and be found a suitable candidate.

If this applies to you and you are interested, you can contact your chain of command for the details.


----------



## garb811 (10 Jan 2009)

As I received a PM inquiring about this, to the best of my knowledge, this is the current standard:

*Meets Academic Prerequisites:*  
Must attend MPAC, pass Reg QL3 course to be eligible for credentials

*Does not meet Academic Prerequisites:*  
*IF* the member is Res QL5 qualified *AND* member has recent Op deployment -  they must attend MPAC and pass Reg QL3 course to be eligible for credentials
*IF* the member is Res QL5 qualified *BUT* member does not have recent deployment - they must attend MPAC, pass the Reg QL3 *AND* meet the full academic requirements prior to being eligible for credentials
*IF* the member is Res QL3 qualified *AND* has recent Op deployment *AND* has a min of two eligible credit courses - they must attend MPAC, pass Reg QL3 *AND* complete the academic requirements prior to being eligible for credentials.

IF the member is Res QL3 or QL5 and does not have an Op deployment, they must meet the academic prerequisites in order to attend MPAC, Reg Force QL3 etc.

Additionally, Reservists must meet the min CFAT score for Reg F MP (40th percentile of total score of NCM norms).  These CFAT scores are used to predict performance on the QL3 crse.

Now, obviously this is not a shortcut or a backdoor in, except for those who are already in the system who meet the QL5 and Op deployment criteria.  The document I saw did not answer many questions, such as how a Res MP who is eligible for their credentials will complete the PEP program, how long after a Reg QL3 someone without the academic requirements will be allowed to take to meet the academic requirements, what happens if a Res QL3 takes the Reg QL3 and then gets the Res QL5 prior to finishing the academic requirements or how often a Res MP must be employed on Police Ops to retain their status without doing the (hopefully) soon to be released re-certification package etc.  

I *HOPE* this works and I *HOPE* that many of the eligible Res MP out there who meet the criteria take advantage of it because it will give us a pool of credentialed Res MP who will not only be available for deployed Ops but also for domestic back-fill tasks as well.


----------

